# Homemade Creations >  Another Turner's cube

## Cascao



----------

NortonDommi (Jun 12, 2017),

olderdan (Jun 12, 2017)

----------


## olderdan

Clever and fun, what's not to like.

----------


## Ralphxyz

More!! Wow, but I want to see how to make the inside cube, start from scratch.

Thank you,

Ralph

----------


## Cascao

It's way easier than I thinked before starting this project. The project consist in same operation on six faces of the cube. Each face you have to bore a stepped hole and cut a two grooves. Only it. The grooves intecept themselfes and form the inner and middle cube. Always cut the inner cube groove first, than the middle cube groove.

----------

